# Horse refusing to move when on a lead rope



## Jo Wilkins (15 January 2011)

Hi, just looking for a bit of advice from anyone who has had the same problem that I'm having at the moment.

I bought my 6 year old TB in October and on the whole he is as good as gold, he's a real sweetheart and he is very gentle and caring.  However, recently when I've been leading him out to his field after grooming or exercise he takes on his "mule impression" - he literally will not budge!  I try to entice him with treats (which I am loathed to do), turn him on the spot, encourage him by talking to him, etc, etc - but he still refuses to move!

When he is out in the field with the other horses he is leader of the herd and is quite bossy (although he is fine with me), is he just trying to enforce his authority over me as well?

Is anyone able to offer some advice on how I can overcome this problem?

Thanks very much.  Jo x


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (15 January 2011)

He is definatley taking the mickey!! 

If all else fails get someone behind him with a broom, and when he stops a poke with the bristles normally gets them moving! Long handle too so your out of range.  I use this method for loading works everytime on my mates horse! lol.


----------



## Bettyboo222 (15 January 2011)

I had this problem with my arab, when he decides to be awkward I walk foward from his shoulder, applying pressure on headcollar with no realease. If there is no response from this I get my schooling whip and tap (2 taps per second) on each leg until he moves forward. It takes ages but do not give up


----------



## katherine1975 (15 January 2011)

I'm sure you will get lots of different advice on this one. In this situation I would use a long ish lead rope, keeping your right hand firmly on the rope and telling the horse to walk on whilst flicking the end of the rope with your left hand to hit him behind you. This has always worked for me. Or you could try using a Dually halter.


----------



## fidgeuk (15 January 2011)

Hi Jo,

My horse, Jack used to do the same, he still does on the odd occassion and i found the best way to deal with him is to stand at his left shoulder with my left hand holding the lead rope and with my right hand i flip the end of the lead rope round behind me in order to tap his side. I tell him to walk on whilst carrying out this action and he will always move forward. Be prepared for your horse to try to trot away by keeping a firm hold on the lead rope with you left hand but don't bring him back to a halt.

Hope that makes sense and doesn't sound patronising - the above works for me and Jack, in fact he rarely tries it these days. Oh yeah, i don't tempt him with treats because i think that will re-enforce his stopping - you know, horse gets treat because he's stood still so thinks to himself i'll just stop now & she'll give me more treats.

Hope that helps & good luck

Sarah


----------



## chch (15 January 2011)

Apply and maintain pressure on lead rope with you facing where you are heading. I had a really stubborn pony and initially had to maintain pressure for a good minute or so before she reacted and moved forward. ( I would have given up without someone else encouraging me not to release the pressure 'til she moved) It worked wonders and any stubborn spells only last a few seconds now as she's learnt we we don't give in and keep changing out tactics to get her to go. Even works for my daughter and she's relatively light weight compared to pony.


----------



## noblesteed (15 January 2011)

Keeping an even pressure on the rope and swinging from side to side works, rather than pulling forwards you rock their head side to side, this 'tricks' mine into taking a sidewards step then use your weight to keep the side ways movement and direct it forwards. You can back it up with a flick with the end of the leadrope behind you. It's a bit of a knack to get the timing right, but works far better than just pulling.


----------



## mcnaughty (15 January 2011)

I have a Welsh A that I believe is half donkey!  I carried a schooling whip and used it when necessary for a couple of days - he soon got the message and I have not had to use it since....


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (16 January 2011)

Thread the lead rope over his nose and through the headcollar ring on the near side (leading side). That gives you extra control. Then work out a rule you're going to religiously apply every single time. This would be my rule: "ok, if you're planting your feet mister and won't walk forwards, then you're stronger than me so I don't want a pulling contest. So if you don't want to walk forward, fine, I'll insist you move sideways or backwards until you work out that I'm the one in charge, not you". Then the second he plants, get in front of him and poke him hard in the chest again and again until he gives you some backward steps. Or pull hard to get him off balance to one side, then the other. Then try walking forward again. He plants, more backward or sideways steps. Keep doing this until he realises that it's easier for him to walk forwards. Note: the first time you do this, be prepared for it to take 2 hours to walk 25 yards. But don't give up and don't EVER relax the rule. I'd give it a week and you'll have the sweetest leader on the yard and you and he will still be friends x


----------



## Dancing Queen (16 January 2011)

dually = used for horses that barge and run past the leader. other than that lots of good tips. He is just being an arse, i have had this with mine, i just give them a tap with the end of the leadrope in the area where the riders leg would be.

Dont apply to much pressure bringing him up - that could be causing him to stop, you need to create a smile with the lead rope, and horses move away from pressure so becareful with all this pressure talk.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (16 January 2011)

Your not going to win by maintaining a constant pull on the lead rope until he gives in. And there won't always be someone there to poke him up the bum with a broom.
Dually is a good idea but learn how to use it first, do some groundwork with him. Or, in an ordinary headcollar if he plants, you have to get him to move his front feet by asking him to move side to side. It works better if you actually look at where you want to his feet to go. use a long lead rope, or even a lunge line, give him the room to move, and don't look at him hard in the eye. Sounds batty but thats a cue for him NOT to move.

He isn't taking the mickey, he's probably telling you 'please don't put me back in the wet field, I like being in the yard or stable'.


----------



## Noodlebug (16 January 2011)

noblesteed said:



			Keeping an even pressure on the rope and swinging from side to side works, rather than pulling forwards you rock their head side to side, this 'tricks' mine into taking a sidewards step then use your weight to keep the side ways movement and direct it forwards. You can back it up with a flick with the end of the leadrope behind you. It's a bit of a knack to get the timing right, but works far better than just pulling.
		
Click to expand...

This worked with my very stubborn TB mare


----------



## the watcher (16 January 2011)

gala said:



			He isn't taking the mickey, he's probably telling you 'please don't put me back in the wet field, I like being in the yard or stable'.
		
Click to expand...

The most relevant response so far.

If a horse is napping it is because they are trying to tell you something. The assertive behaviour in the field may not be the outcome of confidence but may reflect a horse who is unhappy with his companions. He may just much prefer the safety and security of the stable yard. They never do it to be naughty.

You need to build his confidence in you, with specific ground handling exercises. Once this is done, all the good advice about looking ahead, moving the horse from side to side, will all become useful


----------



## Janette (16 January 2011)

I found that the 'pressure' technique does work.  I had a reluctant loader - she would just plant on the ramp.  I used the pressure technique, and now she loads great.  Just be fast to release at the slightest sign of ' Forwards'.  Star's ears would start to flick and when she did this, I knew she would give in soon.  Just be very patient and don't rush.  Totally agree with getting the ground work right as well.


----------



## MosMum (16 January 2011)

Loads of good advice, but I'm wondering WHY, because sometimes that's the answer as to what you should do... if its only when you're leading him back to the field, could he be unhappy about returning to mud (I'm assuming your field is muddy as ours certainly are!)? Some horses do just prefer to be in rather than out when its cold and poor weather. Not that that would excuse his behaviour, but understanding sometimes goes a way to fixing these things.


----------



## siennamum (16 January 2011)

What is he like under saddle? Is he pretty obedient generally?


----------



## SCG (16 January 2011)

My horse does this, I bring him in, usually ride (though not at the moment as he's footy), afterwards give him a good groom and a scratch, sometimes wash his tail etc, maybe let him nibble at a small haynet - all the while I'm talking to him and then when I come to put him out he plants his feet and refuses to budge.  I've come to the conclusion that he absolutely loves all the attention, he's a very sociable, friendly horse and is also very connected with me, he also likes to watch the comings and goings on the yard.  Doesn't help that he is in a very bare paddock at the moment so not much enticement to go back out there ...


----------



## Jo Wilkins (17 January 2011)

Thank you to everyone for all the great advice - it has been extremely helpful.  I took my lunging whip when turning him out today and as soon as he became a mule and dug in I gently tapped his back feet and encouraged him forward - it worked first time!  I will keep it with me to get him used to the idea that he's not going to get his own way - it is so great when good advice works!  Thank you x


----------

